# Trading Sticks



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

A customer, who is 83 years old stopped by today. He had broken the walking stick I made for him last summer, seems he ran over the stick with his truck. I traded the new walking stick for two nice twisted sticks he had found in the woods, which works good for me as we have had so much snow the past few weeks.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

You have a nice way of doing business. There's enough snow around me that I must trudge thru sinking up to my knees. There's an old factory building a few blocks away that appears to be heading for demolition. The lot around it has been sealed off for over 20 years. Lots of young straight trees. The gates are finally open, but I'd have to wallow thru several hundred yards of drifted snow to take a peek. Hope the snow goes away before the bull dozers show up.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I walked for 2 1/2 hours on Thursday without finding anything worth investing hours of labor. Good raw materials are sometimes hard to find. Sometimes the karma is with you and a good one jumps out at you right away.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

What a great pic. you didnt walk in that did you?

that was great jesture for the gentleman



stixman said:


> A customer, who is 83 years old stopped by today. He had broken the walking stick I made for him last summer, seems he ran over the stick with his truck. I traded the new walking stick for two nice twisted sticks he had found in the woods, which works good for me as we have had so much snow the past few weeks.


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

That's wonderful that your customer is looking for and harvesting sticks! He must be very impressed with your work, and how it has helped him. Great story.


----------

